
Talk to a neural chatbot trained on Reddit comments - chatbotonline
http://chatbot.online/
======
intopieces
I can't get it to respond in any meaningful way. Seems to just spit out
random, almost sentences.

------
CyberDildonics
It seems to be very opinionated but it gets offended when I ask for a source.

------
Relys
You: when does the narwhal bacon? Computer: When I eat it.

------
iforgotmyname
This is an incredibly sarcastic and immature robot.

~~~
chatbotonline
Well it is trained on Reddit comments. What do you expect...

